# New Innovative Marine AIO Tanks 60,80 and 120 gallons!!!!



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,

Just wanted to let everyone know what Innovative Marine has coming down the pipeline for their all in one systems. They are definitely stepping up their game and bringing some much need competition to the over rated under achieving Red Sea Systems!

We are hoping to get them in soon but we won't know until next month.

Anyways all the info can be found on Reef Builders..........HERE


----------



## pisces74ca (Dec 4, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know what Innovative Marine has coming down the pipeline for their all in one systems. They are definitely stepping up their game and bringing some much need competition to the over rated under achieving Red Sea Systems!
> 
> ...


Love the look, curious as well to find out more details... Really like the stands!


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like a "turn key" tank. Everything included-ready to go. I like the look of the 120 gallon but I am sure that it could do with a bit of tweaking/upgrading for those of us that like to do that (or feel that we need to).


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Very tempting...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

He's baaaaaack........


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> Very tempting...


Ohhh shiit! He's back!

~Tony


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL! I miss it especially the road trip...


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> LOL! I miss it especially the road trip...


Really enjoy the road trips, also.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> LOL! I miss it especially the road trip...


We just sold off a harem of flame wrasses too lol


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I feel the love...I'm sure Shoryureppa is feeling the love too  lol


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here they are at MACNA 2013.


----------

